# Trolling motor ID??



## Stan the man (Sep 2, 2017)

I recently acquired a boat that was set up as an electric.. The guy I got it from knew nothing about it.. The batteries were out so I could not look to see how it was wired.. I believe the motor is a MotorGuide, but I don't know what voltage.. I know nothing about trolling motors.. Is there a way to ID the unit??

Stan


----------



## deadkitty (Sep 6, 2017)

Start with one 12v battery, if it doesn't seem to be pushing full power it's likely 24v or maybe even 36v. There is maybe a model number hidden somewhere or thrust rating. Typically anything 55lb or lower is 12v. Most that are 100lb or higher are 36v and in between is usually 24v. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Sep 6, 2017)

There should be some kind of an ID plate or label or something on the trolling motor.

If not, a picture of it may help us help you.

richg99


----------



## Stan the man (Sep 7, 2017)

There are no identifying markings anywhere.. (No tag under the prop either) This trolling motor was put inside an Evinrude outboard case to simulate a real outboard.. I have a few pictures of the boat as was before I acquired it.. In one of the pictures there is a control board(AT157-03) mounted in the top of the case.. The board is no longer there, but in the picture you can see a sticker which indicates 36volts.. 
So I have to think it was part of the assembly before it was replaced by a rheostat of some sort.. I haven't gotten that deep into it yet..

Stan


----------



## .Mike (Sep 7, 2017)

Stan the man said:


> There are no identifying markings anywhere.. (No tag under the prop either) This trolling motor was put inside an Evinrude outboard case to simulate a real outboard.. I have a few pictures of the boat as was before I acquired it.. In one of the pictures there is a control board(AT157-03) mounted in the top of the case.. The board is no longer there, but in the picture you can see a sticker which indicates 36volts..
> So I have to think it was part of the assembly before it was replaced by a rheostat of some sort.. I haven't gotten that deep into it yet..
> 
> Stan


So you don't have the circuit board that is shown in that picture?

I would think that, if the manufacturer of the trolling motor also made the circuit board, they would put their name on the silkscreen.


----------



## deadkitty (Sep 7, 2017)

That is actually pretty nifty! But a couple things, without a control board, I would think that may make this whole thing moot? Unless you're a big electric tinkerer type, then it could still be pretty rad. 36v is obviously the solution to your only "actual" problem (besides, possibly no controller board). If it were me, and it does have a control board. I'd still start at 12v and work up. Once it's working ID is not really essential. That thing is definitely a patched together piece of kit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan the man (Sep 7, 2017)

A MotorGuide repair shop I had requested info from emailed me and said it was def a 36v board, and that it was no longer available.. I do not have the board,.. unless its hidden somewhere else.. I have not had the control box open, so I don't know what is inside, but I don't think its a circuit board.. There are a few wiring issues I don't like so I will be rewiring at least part of what is there.. I haven't had a lot of time to tinker lately so..


----------



## Stan the man (Sep 8, 2017)

This is the back side of the Evinrude control.. I don't know how much of this the man engineered himself, but its pretty slick.. I had the motor spinning on 12v long enough to see that the controller will operated forward and reverse.. 
He set the hull up as a chassis ground, so the lights, horn, etc. are all using the boat for ground.. I don't know that I like that.. And he ran wires for a dash mounted amp gauge,.. which puts a lot of wire between the batteries and the motor.. A few changes in wiring and some fresh batteries and I'm ready to go to the lake..

Stan


----------



## richg99 (Sep 8, 2017)

Good for you. You figured it all out. 

Yeah, chassis ground may create electrolysis in an aluminum boat. 

Let's hear more after her maiden voyage.
richg99


----------



## gnappi (Sep 23, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Good for you. You figured it all out.
> 
> Yeah, chassis ground may create electrolysis in an aluminum boat.
> 
> ...




+1  

That "engine" looks pretty cool.


----------

